
Many scientific “truths” are, in fact, false - MarlonPro
http://qz.com/638059/many-scientific-truths-are-in-fact-false/
======
dwarman
Very misleading title. In fact, the last quote in the article is "Science
isn't about truth or falsity, it's about reducing uncertainty".

~~~
pc2g4d
It's not bad. It's in quotes, and it actually closely tracks the title of
Ioannidis' paper, "Why Most Published Research Findings are False".

------
pc2g4d
One of the biggest developments in science recently. I'm glad to see it
getting attention.

